# WinCC flexible Demoversion



## 1schilcher (15 November 2006)

Hallo Leute, habe in 2 Monaten einen WinCC flexible Kurs bei der Wifi.
Arbeite zurzeit nur mit WinCC 6.0 - gibts vielleicht irgendwo die Möglichkeit eine Demoversion vom Flexible herunterzuladen - oder sonst irgendwie zu erwerben - möchte mich ein wenig auf den Kurs vorbereiten. Wenn geht kostenlos.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 November 2006)

1schilcher schrieb:


> ..gibts vielleicht irgendwo die Möglichkeit eine Demoversion vom Flexible herunterzuladen..


Du kannst dir die Trial-CD zuschicken lassen, kostenlos.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22900091

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## CrazyCat (16 November 2006)

Irgendwo kann man WinCC flexible auf der Siemens HP auch downloaden.

Die Demoversion beinhaltet sämtliche Lizenzen, allerdings sind die zeitlich begrenzt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere auf 14 Tage.


----------



## Kai (16 November 2006)

Die Trail-Software hat eine Laufzeit von 30 Tagen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## 1schilcher (16 November 2006)

*Danke,*

Danke für eure Mithilfe - alles organisiert!


----------

